# My hounds



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

As always, your pictures are awesome!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Joey is as big as Ronan. do you call all your dogs hounds, because we do.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I love the Greyhounds.


----------



## malincollie (May 6, 2012)

I love the ears in that last pic!


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

All of your pack is so cute, but Ronan is definitely my favorite! SO CUTE!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Fantastic pics as always. Greyhounds are so special, we love them.
Do yours 'submarine' in the water like my boy does? ie when we go into the river which is most days, he just plonks himself down sometimes up to his neck and just sits there, doesn't play or anything, just cools himself down. Mind you he is black and really absorbs the heat easily (it being a very hot summer right now here).
Just like the pic in my avatar, that's what he does in the water even when other (breeds) dogs are playing around chasing sticks and splashing near him, he just looks really serious and straight ahead.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Yes, Ronon will submerge up to head and lay in the water. Joey is too much puppy to sit still long, so he likes to run and splash. Ronon will just chill forever in the water.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I love your dogs! I just bought what I believe is the same camera you have. A Canon sx500. Now I just need you to tell me how your pictures turn out so great!


----------

